# First time foster



## lkcheertex (Apr 20, 2011)

I am excited and nervous to be getting our first foster puppy. Our local Humane Society is slammed with litter after litter of puppies. They have no room so I gave in and agreed. Any tips on not falling in love with it? :blush:


----------



## mysweetkaos (Sep 20, 2011)

:wub: No tips here....I fell in love with our last foster. I now have a Mastiff/GSD mix sleeping on my couch full time!! Good luck !


----------



## jprice103 (Feb 16, 2011)

Fosters are hard not to fall in love with as it is....add puppy to the mix...and you are doomed!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

You WILL fall in love with your foster puppy. First foster even more than any other you will foster for a while in the future. There is nothing you can do about it, and wouldn't you have serious questions about someone who could have a baby puppy in their midst and NOT fall in love? 

But you will be cleaning up poop, pee, and getting up in the night, getting bitten, etc, so that helps. 

Then you will have to look over applicants, and figure out which one should get your baby. 

And just when your baby starts to hit the la la la I can't hear you phase, you can adopt them out and get another. 

Then you will get pictures and updates from the adopter - so it's like you have a "grandpuppy" and you will be able to help more puppies - and get to fall in love over and over and over again! 

Just accept that it will happen and enjoy the process so that you can continue to foster.


----------

